# Wildcamping Scotland



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

planning to tour Scotland next May going up the west coast across to Orkney before returning down the east coast. I'm hoping to do a spot of wild camping during the trip.
Can anyone recommend a good source to obtain a list of wild camping places so we can do a bit of pre-planning?


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Wild camping.co.uk

If you become a member you can download poi for satnav.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Nethernut said:


> Wild camping.co.uk
> 
> If you become a member you can download poi for satnav.


Thanks - if you're a member can you say if its worth the £15 annual fee??


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes - much better value than Britstops IMHO.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cheshiregordon said:


> Nethernut said:
> 
> 
> > Wild camping.co.uk
> ...


Good points - its a good forum and the POI now include France
Bad Points - both myself and 747 are members.


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

Nethernut said:


> Wild camping.co.uk
> 
> If you become a member you can download poi for satnav.


Another massive plus on this one from me, great value.

You can also see a full map showing all the POI's on google Earth as well, so you can check them out at will.


----------



## coroner (May 31, 2005)

Try motorhoming wild another wildcamping site with lots of info


----------



## Brian-the-Snail (Dec 1, 2011)

We joined Wild Camping in April this year specifically for a similar trip, we went up East down West coast and did 18 nights wilding using the POI,s thats pretty good value per night and the pitches were generally excellent with exeptional views. Also did another 7 nights in Wales in October.
I forgive them for allowing Barryd and 747 as members as generally their quite good fun. :greenjumpers:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can you really call it wild camping if you have to look at a list.

Get out and find your own and keep them to yourselves, we never ask about wild camping spots, and don't share ours, that's part of the fun, if you were hunting, would you tell everyone where you go, of course not otherwise everyone else would turn up and ruin it.

Exercise your spirit of adventure, as for wilding in Scotland, basically anywhere you like within reason.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I received an email a few years ago from the Scottish Tourist information, unfortunately I can't find it  but it basically said that you can wildcamp anywhere in Scotland where ever you can park your van... obviously if its a farmers field etc you need to have permission, we never got there  but I am sure you will have a fabulous time x


Anne


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Easter is a good time to go to the highlands, no midges and the weather is usually very warm.


----------

